# Tulips - how good?



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

Christmas Tree Shoppe had tulip bulbs & narcissus for 75% off so I bought a lot - as a first year beekeeper, I have no experience with April flowers and bees - do tulips offer any pollen or nectar that will attract the bees? I am hoping to have early offerings for the girls when they emerge again....

Thank you!


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I am hoping to have early offerings for the girls 

The best offerings to the girls would be to get them on an early pollen patty or pollen substitute program.
Try to learn about what blooms in your area and write it down in a log so that you can refer to it later.
The flowers are nice. But, it's takes a lot of them and the weather at blooming time may wash out the pollen.
Regards,
Ernie


----------

